# sony vaio wont boot blinking cursor



## donjack3 (Nov 1, 2011)

sony vaio laptop doesnt boot, it goes to a blackscreen and flashes an underscore after the vaio splash screen. recobery cd doesnt help, have tried running chkdsks system restore and repairs.
(posting from ipod, sorry for the grammer)


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What model Sony?

Try removing the hard drive and reseating in the slot.

Run diagnostics on the hard drive.


----------



## donjack3 (Nov 1, 2011)

on my way home ill be able to post model information when i get back... ive already tried reseating the hdd and ram. and when booting the only thing i can do is get into bios, everything else doesnt work. ill try put the hdd into my desktop and see how that works.


----------



## donjack3 (Nov 1, 2011)

donjack3 said:


> on my way home ill be able to post model information when i get back... ive already tried reseating the hdd and ram. and when booting the only thing i can do is get into bios, everything else doesnt work. ill try put the hdd into my desktop and see how that works.


the computer also didnt come with any cds. i made a repair cd using another windows 7 laptop


----------



## donjack3 (Nov 1, 2011)

model # PCG-71511L


----------



## donjack3 (Nov 1, 2011)

put the hard drive into an old desktop that works. in the deaktop it goes to the dell splash screen the restarts and continues the cycle forever.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can use the hard drive manufacturer diagnostics to check the drive.

What is the model of the hard drive?
*
Hard Drive Utilities*


----------



## donjack3 (Nov 1, 2011)

its toshiba


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can use the link below to test the hard drive.

Software Utilities


----------



## HiFiR (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm a tech repair guy and I encountered the same problem today. The problem with the blinking cursor is your system trying to load Windows and not finding it (but it's there). The fix is to use a Windows 7 disc to enter recovery mode. Basically, insert disc to the drive; make sure in your BIOS to boot with CDROM drive before hard drive; choose *Repair your computer* and open *Command Prompt*; type *bootrec /FixMbr* and then *bootrec /FixBoot*; restart and you're good to go.

Refer this support document for more help:
How to use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair startup issues in Windows
Or google "sony vaio blinking cursor on boot" (It's how I found your post).


----------



## tsu708 (Feb 6, 2012)

HiFiR you are the man it worked perfect!
Thank you!!


----------



## pacslife88 (Jan 7, 2015)

HiFiR said:


> I'm a tech repair guy and I encountered the same problem today. The problem with the blinking cursor is your system trying to load Windows and not finding it (but it's there). The fix is to use a Windows 7 disc to enter recovery mode. Basically, insert disc to the drive; make sure in your BIOS to boot with CDROM drive before hard drive; choose *Repair your computer* and open *Command Prompt*; type *bootrec /FixMbr* and then *bootrec /FixBoot*; restart and you're good to go.
> 
> Refer this support document for more help:
> How to use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair startup issues in Windows
> Or google "sony vaio blinking cursor on boot" (It's how I found your post).



i just wanted to comment and bump this thread so that anyone else having this problem can get the right fix! i searched threads for days hoping to find the fix to my problem and along the way tried many different fixes and suggestions to no avail. i was having the problem with a Sony VAIO laptop with Windows 7 that was given to me because of said issue (blinking underscore cursor on black screen after VAIO startup screen), i fortunately had an old Windows 7 Recovery disc from a previous computer fix and was able to follow these instructions to get the computer up and running like a new machine. I hope those others looking for a fix are able to find this thread in the mess of all the other ones and get their problem fixed quickly and quite easily (because this was a very easy fix). Been a desktop guy all my life but thanks to this thread i now have the convenience of my first laptop! thanks HiFiR.


----------

